# Have I killed my Bacteria in my filter



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

So doing my weekly normal
Water change and opened up one of my canister filters, cleaned it all as normal in tank water and put everything back in, stupidly filled it back up with normal tap water that I thought I had added prime to but had not!!!!

Realising my mistake I added a dose of prime to the filter as it was just all sitting there and could not fire it back up until I had filled my tank back up.
I run an FX6 on this tank too which is my main filter so the 307 really is just for extra filtration but still holds about 1 kilo of matrix bio in it. When I was able to I started the filter up and then re opened it and dropped a load of live bacteria direct into the filter.

My question is have I killed the bacteria by adding the tap water or the measures that I have taken meant I’ve saved it?
Also I assume I’ll have no issues as my FX6 is more than man enough to run the tank alone as my tank is 500 litres and 5 foot.

both filters have been set up for a while and are mature.
Am I panicking unnecessarily.

thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You should be OK, just monitor your tank water parameters every couple days to see if you get an ammonia spike.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

I have removed 3 fish from my tank and collecting 6 next week to add to my currently slightly understocked tank…you think this should still be ok? I can add more love bacteria direct into the filter when I add them just to help again. The FX6 is packed with about 2 kilos of bio home ultimate and then about 1 kilo of matrix.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

I could add in a very mature internal fluval U4 just incase which is good up to 250 litres when I add the new fish next week. Or……do u think I will be ok as I added the live bacteria and the FX6 is mature and good to run the tank by itself. I’m assuming by next week the bacteria would have colonised back in if I had list any, between the FX6 and the live bacteria I added surely I’d be ok. Panicking as I have paid for fish and collecting them on way back from a holiday. I leave tomorrow 🙈


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Live bacteria from a bottle or from another established tank? Sounds like you have no choice, so proceed but test daily to monitor for ammonia spikes.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

It’s live bacteria in little jelly balls from a company called evolution aqua….so live live bacteria. It’s not entirely true about the fish…so I removed 5 in total one that was injured, one that’s in the naughty tank and then I sold the other 3. All before today’s water change. I am then collecting 4 new fish and adding the injured but now recovered and naughty one back in together which will be Wednesday next week in the evening. So 4 out and 6 in.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

If you think to be safe I can add a mature U4 internal when I add the fish. Depends what u thinks best….your advice on here has always been good. I cannot monitor any ammonia spikes as I am away from tomorrow morning for the 3 days. I have someone coming in to feed my tanks but I would not ask her to test as she just does not do fish at all.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Was thinking of adding more of the live bacteria jelly balls to the filter when I add the fish to help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You are not adding the fish until you get back. That is when you need to test daily. I would not waste my time/money on commercial bacteria. If you get ammonia after you add the fish then use the internal filter.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Ok will do…..thank you for your help. And the fish now that are in……ok you think with the FX6 and what I did to rescue the 307 canister bacteria?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As Deeda said, you are probably OK. But nothing more you can do now. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Thanks DJ and Deeda it’s typical this happens and as always perfect timing!


----------



## Kwik-3-Mart (Oct 5, 2021)

Wait… you only rinsed one of the canisters? And it had tap water in it for a short amount of time? You are fine. Rinsing flushed a lot of the good stuff out, but the chlorine/chloramine in tap water isn’t as dangerous to nitrifying bacteria as it is to fish gills. In fact, have you ever wondered why continuous drip water change systems can be unfiltered tap water? It’s because the nitrifying bacteria will actually break down chlorine over time. It’s just a fast enough process to save the fish when all that “fresh” water comes all at once during a water change.
And if I’m completely wrong and you have killed all the bacteria, you have a second filter to do the job.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The ideal drip system will use well water (no chlorine) or have filtration to remove chlorine before the drip goes into the tank. Although I can see if the drip is slow enough the "bacteria" might be able to process it fast enough.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

So yes I have the second filter and this is FX6 the largest of the two and holding most of the bio media. I’m away right now and the person feeding them said they are ok and feeding….not that it’s the best indicator.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

So this leads onto the fact that I use a python for water changes, I drop in prime and treat the whole tank which I do just after water from my tap comes into the tank. This is how the instructions say to do it and many vids. Is this wrong?


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Treating the whole tank is correct way to treat the tank when refilling with tap water, I drop mine in before I start the refill.

id be surprised if the tap water killed ALL of your beneficial bacteria, chlorine/chloramine levels aren’t THAT high (in most places).

personally I wouldn’t have your friend feed every day and have them feed lightly (are you gone for multiple weeks)? Do the water test when you return.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

I’m only away until tomorrow so 2 days. I could have stopped feeding altogether. I measured out all the food and left it in pots. I put less in than normal so it’s controlled.


----------



## SenorStrum (Aug 14, 2020)

Rest assured that your filter is fine. Kwik is totally right about that. It is actually harder than people think to destroy a colony of denitrifying bacteria which is adequately encased in biofloc. (If you mechanically move the biofloc, or separate it from the media, it is almost rendered totally uncycled in seconds.) I routinely rinse media with the hose on a municipal water system and have had no problems. My water is chlorinated to 1ppm in the system, and usually measures .5ppm when I check. 

Indeed - municipal water systems have discovered that chlorine is ineffective against bioflocs, and so chloramines are used in many water systems these days. This is a form of chlorine bound up with nitrogen. The point of this is to release the chlorine gas slowly and more consistently. Chlorine gas is extremely deadly to all living things and nature has absolutely no way of dealing with it. Because of this fact, your biological filtration won't eventually deal with chlorine gas. It will eventually "deal" with chloramine, in that the chloramine will break down into chlorine gas (As intended) and ammonia. The biofiltration will deal with the ammonia. The good thing about chlorine gas is that it dissipates relatively quickly, especially in water with good aeration. 

Bottom line, chlorinated tap water won't hurt your filter from rinsing. Squeezing it under any water will destroy it instantly.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I squeeze my sponges from filters with every cleaning...have not had a problem so far (since 2005). Strum is right, the "bacteria" once well established are pretty hardy.


----------



## SenorStrum (Aug 14, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> I squeeze my sponges from filters with every cleaning...have not had a problem so far (since 2005). Strum is right, the "bacteria" once well established are pretty hardy.


Indeed - I would not expect you would have a problem. You use the sponges in your tanks as mechanical filtration and primary biological filtration comes from other media. (Me remembering from previous discussions we've had - please correct me if I'm wrong). I use sponges in my system as primary biological filtration. The squeezing of sponges would have much different impacts on our systems.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm. I do have some tanks that have only the sponge as media and I squeeze vigorously...no problem. I imagine the bacteria growing on the tank/decor surfaces could be compensating.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Well everyone here is a turn up and what I hope is not a complete tank crash!!! So I came back and added my new fish. All seemed fine until I realised my FX6 (the other filter) and the one that carried most of my media was not running!!! How long it had not run for I have no idea at all. I checked everything and found a small stone in the impeller which I can only think meant my filter just shut down. I opened it and it smelt not great at all!! My ammonia had spiked and I immediately did about 80% water change. I added an existing U4 from my grow out tank and chucked in some live bacteria I had along with a new purigen pouch to my fluval 307. I dosed the tank with prime and I’m holding my fingers. I’ve just tested and the ammonia is now 0 nitrites 0 and low to trace nitrates. I’ll re test in the morning but does anyone have any idea how long bacteria can survive for in a stagnant canister? Is this bacteria now dead? And if so how long will it take to re establish with what now is two other seeded filters running.

what a nightmare to come home to!!! Any help or advice on what I should be doing would be helpful and very much appreciated. I don’t want my fish to die.

mall filters are now running ok.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Just re tested again and ammonia is 0 nitrites 0 and nitrates 0.25


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want to see the nitrates increase over time as this is evidence of bacteria waste and health.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Can I get your advice please. Further to my FX6 shutting down for 48 hours and the fiasco of having to add my U4 I’ve had two ammonia spikes. Everything was fine until I fed them twice in one day as normal and the next morning my ammonia spikes to just under 1ppm. I then did a 25% water change and took it back to 0. 24 hours later another ammonia spike which was less but still at 0.5ppm so again I did a small water change which was today and again it’s back to 0. Nitrites are at 0 and my nitrates around 0.25. Last fed was yesterday and nothing given to them today.

what’s everyone’s advice here? Should I keep water changing as and when the ammonia spikes?
How often should I be feeding if at all?

fish all look ok, wanting food, swimming well, gills look fine.

I don’t want to lose any of these guys.

please advice


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

My 307 is still running which has got seeded matrix and sponges in it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not feed and keep changing water to keep ammonia under 1ppm. Do you have other established filters you can use?


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Only some smaller ones from my grow out tank. But the ones I could remove are only really good up to maybe 60-100 litres….very small.

So don’t feed at all?


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

The fluval U4 internal I have added is the largest established filter I have. Plus there’s a fluval 307 which is established too.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't feed at all. Malawi are good for 30 days without food. Hopefully your bacteria will kick in before that.

What media you have already added is not processing the ammonia. If you don't have other media available, don't worry, but worth checking.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Ok I will do that. What about the BNs I have in the tank will they be ok?


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Also if I have readings of 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites how long from then shall I fed them? Not at all or fed them but if it spikes after then what do a water change? Or should I wait for a few days of 0 readings if I’m making sense.

thank you DJ


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Last tests of the day as it’s 11pm here.

0 ammonia
0 nitrites
5-10 nitrates 

nitrates have gone up since last tests so there is a cycle going on.

if the readings are similar tomorrow morning shall I fed them as the ammonia would be under 0 or wait longer?

thank you and sorry for so many questions


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would skip another day to be sure and then begin feeding sparingly....1X daily and only what they can eat in 30 seconds.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Good morning 

so first tests of the day are:

ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 10-20 more towards 10 though I would say but definitely gone up a little


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Just done lunchtime test and had another ammonia spike.

ammonia 0.25-0.5
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 10 ish

should I do a 25% water change?


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

I’ve just double dosed with prime to neutralise it


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ongoing better to do a PWC than dose with chemicals. You can check 1X daily instead of every 4 hours.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

So done a 30% water change done and ammonia back to 0. So I’ll test daily from now evening to evening starting tonight. If ammonia is 0 tomorrow do I feed or still leave it as ammonia is still spiking?
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not feed until ammonia is 0 for 2 days in a row.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Ok that’s great thank you. I’m not sure if this will help things but I have taken a handful of matrix bio media from the seeded 307 and swapped it for a handful of bio home from the FX6. Just thought it might help seed it quicker. Just an idea.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

I know they are both on the same tank but just thought if it’s directly in the filter it could help.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Great news!!! Tonight’s tests show.

ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates up to 5

I have a cycle happening


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

0 ammonia again today. 
I’ve also added another FX6, which I know 2 FX6s is overkill but I cannot have this happen again. At least now if I go away and one fails the other is big enough to run the tank by itself.

So should I proceed feeding but with caution? Normally I fed twice daily…should I fed once daily or once every other day or just go back to normal just ease off a little.

thanks for your help


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

1X daily with one fasting day/week is plenty. Don't feed double the amount just because you are feeding 1/2 as often. What they can eat in 30 seconds. OK to feed now.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Ok I’ll do that from now on. Thank you for all your help and support. Not sure my missus gets it or maybe non fish keepers but it’s really stressful when things go wrong.
Thanks again I appreciate it


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Last quick question…..should I do my water change as normal this week? I normally do a 50% water change weekly. Just thinking as the tank has just caught up again should I try to prolong the water change? Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Water changes do not harm the beneficial bacteria. If nitrate has been accumulating as it should when the "bacteria" are healthy, there is no reason to skip or delay the water change. You might skip vacuuming the substrate or scraping the glass or cleaning the decor however.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Ok that’s great thanks for your help.


----------

